# Help w cerclage removal dx



## RebeccaB (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I am wondering about the correct diagnosis code for removal of cerclage before delivery ?  Thank you, Rebecca


----------



## dlashua (Aug 9, 2013)

Try using the dx for the reason the cerclage was done in the first place (i.e. incompetent cervix)


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2013)

I would use a V code for fitting and adjustment (includes removal), probably a V52 or V53 code


----------

